# Knee Meniscus Operation in Sharjah



## gk_sezhian (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi 

Due to Knee injury ( meniscus tear) , i had a Operation in Dubai zulekha hospital two years back. But Till now the issue hasnt got fixed and recent MRI shown that I have to be operated again ( re-visioning) . 

Im experiencing a constant pain and unable to walk properly .

This time I have opted to get operated with Karim attara in alZahra , sharjah. 

Please let me get your views on this.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

gk_sezhian said:


> Hi
> 
> Due to Knee injury ( meniscus tear) , i had a Operation in Dubai zulekha hospital two years back. But Till now the issue hasnt got fixed and recent MRI shown that I have to be operated again ( re-visioning) .
> 
> ...


Hi,
Why not go back to where it was originally "fixed" and complain - get them to fix it for free!
What guarantee of success did they give you at the time? - hold them to it!

Cheers
Steve


----------

